

Show HN: Move photos b/w Flickr, Facebook and G+ by drag n drop - vigneshv_psg
http://social.foamsnet.com

======
sathyabhat
_No big deal. Just click on the ad if you wish to!_

I don't think this is a wise line to have, IIRC it is a violation of Adsense
ToS to ask people to click on ads.

~~~
vigneshv_psg
Oops. Have removed it.

~~~
sathyabhat
Thanks. Another thing: Clicking on "Like" on facebook shows "You've liked
Index of /"

heh.

<http://i.imgur.com/uKfNc.png>

~~~
vigneshv_psg
Yes. I saw that too. No idea why. Tried fixing all forms of redirects.

~~~
nekgrim
I don't see open graph tags in your header. Did you try putting them ?
<https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like/> Step 2.

The like button seems to have changed recently, relying only on open graph
tags, and not on <title> and others informations.

~~~
vigneshv_psg
ah. didn't know that. I have added the tags now. Yet the same thing happens.

------
bobbles
I have a couple of thousand of photos on Flickr nicely arranged into sets.

I would assume the way I would normally want to use an app like this is create
a gallery/set on FB/Flickr, and then click+drag it to the other site to have a
copy.

It looks like this UI only allows me to drag like 5 individual photos at a
time, is that right? (Actually, it looks like galleries are recognised in
facebook, but only individual shots from Flickr?)

~~~
vigneshv_psg
Yes. For now galleries are recognized in facebook and google+ but not on
flickr for now. That is a coming soon feature. Thanks for your comment :)

------
zalew
Wow, I just needed something just about like this. If there will be an option
to drag and drop full Picasa albums (I see them in the frame) into Flickr and
they appear as Flickr Sets, I'm in. Good work there, keep up.

The UI needs some work IMO, feels a bit oldschool.

Tell me one more thing: are visibility settings compatible? If an album is
private on Picasa, will it be private on Flickr?

~~~
vigneshv_psg
Yup. The app currently deals only with individual photos in flickr and not
albums/sets.

The visibility settings aren't compatible for now. Am working on providing the
choice to user at the time of migration.

------
hamoid
There is an issue with some characters in Flickr:
<http://i43.tinypic.com/3445gf5.png> My Flickr user name is the same as here,
in case you want to check where that error comes from.

Is the description copied from Flickr to G+? Any other data like comments,
location?

~~~
vigneshv_psg
Looks like some corner case. Thanks for pointing it out, will check.

On all pictures and albums caption is copied over. It is not possible to copy
over comments as g+ user to fb user cannot be done deterministically.

~~~
hamoid
Not sure if it's a good idea, but maybe someone would enjoy the option of
copying the comments as flat text added to the caption. Like "Caption first...
Flickr comments: 1. bla 2. bla"

~~~
vigneshv_psg
That seems like a good idea. Will try to implement that! Thanks.

------
darwindeeds
Very nice idea.. Is this your MVP product? SocialFolders which launched
recently has some cool features like this.

I saw on of the comments about "click on ad", are you relying on ad revenue?
Have you though of a business model yet?

The UI definitely needs a face lift. Good luck to your future prospects.

------
buster
Wow.. that's neat! Always a pain to manage photos in different services..

~~~
vigneshv_psg
Exactly why i built this. Necessity is the mother of inventions :)

